# Net Housing Allowance?



## AUDUBAI (Apr 1, 2011)

Do many people here only receive a net housing allowance ie - company works out how much housing costs in Dubai and how much it costs in your home country and you only get the difference.

In my old company for Bangkok posting I received full amount for housing. For Dubai the company is talking about only paying net figure.

Interested to hear other people's position/vews


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I work for a reputable company.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

A good offer should be at least 1/3 more salary than you would get back home (before taxes!) + all your accomadation costs + all relocation costs + Medical Insurance for family + school fees for children + flights home every year for all the family.


----------



## AUDUBAI (Apr 1, 2011)

wandabug said:


> A good offer should be at least 1/3 more salary than you would get back home (before taxes!) + all your accomadation costs + all relocation costs + Medical Insurance for family + school fees for children + flights home every year for all the family.


Thanks for the information.

Also the company wants to tax equalise against home country - which is common in many expat assignments but that is when the expat would be worse off. Anyone heard of someone being tax equalised in Dubai??


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m with Gavtek, your company sounds pretty dodgy. Dubai is tax free so why would they want to tax equalise?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

My company levelled my salary to my existing net, but then added on a cost of living factor, so the net effect was still a decent increase.

To answer the original question though, rental allowance was on top of that, and sufficient for a 3 or 4 bed place plus DEWA.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So they want to tax equalise - let them. But ask them for a hardship allowance for being away from home in the middle of the desert

Also, worth asking this question - if they were able to pay the full housing allowance in BKK, why not in Dubai ?


----------

